# ركبها بنفسك.. طاقة شمسية للمنازل وبتكلفة متدنية



## Eng lfc (22 يونيو 2011)

* ركبها بنفسك.. طاقة شمسية للمنازل وبتكلفة متدنية *









*ألواح الطاقة الشمسية المنزلية.. مصممة هنا كمظلة فوق باب المنزل*

​*تخيل لو أنه بإمكان أن تزود منزلك بألواح الطاقة الشمسية التي تثبتها في مقبس الكهرباء وتضخ الطاقة في نظام الكهرباء في منزلك بدلاً من أن تأخذها منه.

http://eltaqaelmotagadeda.blogspot.com/2011/06/blog-post_5403.html
*​


----------



## safouane (31 أغسطس 2011)

جميل


----------



## bilale2011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الوضوع أخي بارك الله فيك


----------

